# Found Socks at Bear Ck Take out



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

Hmmmm.................
Dirty Ol' Socks? Riley (canine I assume) picked them up? You took them home to look for rightful owner?

My Hat's Off To You!

Peace.

The Capt


----------



## biggs13 (Feb 18, 2005)

Those are mine! That was truly brave picking them up, not laundered for sure.
I live in Denver and have no idea how to get them back, I kind of already wrote them off. They are gray/black/red smartwools, if you like them you are welcome to wash and keep them, I have no foot fungus.

Steve


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Them's the ones. Riley said they didn't smell too bad, but had been previously worn. you can get away with that with wool, Synthetics, not so much.


----------

